# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Pájaros en Roma

## embalses al 100%

Bueno aquí os voy a dejar la primera serie de fotos de las que tengo prepara de mi último viaje a la capital Italiana. Aquí os dejo algún cuervo y alguna paloma que se veían desde la ventana del hotel.















Saludos =)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Embalses al 100%, me parece que son grajos.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Los mayores "pájaros" de Roma están en la Fontana de Trevi... y al mayor descuido desaparece tu cartera!!
Cuidadín amigo embalses!! jejeje

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Embalses al 100%, me parece que son grajos.
> Un saludo.


Bueno pues grajos, pero dieron una tarde...
Digo "os voy a hacer ya una foto a ver si os vais ya por ahí a dar por saco a otro lado, que Roma es muy grande"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Sí REEGE, además con la aglomeración de gente que hay allí...

----------

